# نموذج فيديك



## ahjm89 (22 مايو 2011)

الله لا يهينكم
اريد نموذج عقد فيديك عربي وانجليزي يا ريت يكون doc

وجزاكم الله الجنة


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 مايو 2011)

الملف مرفق آمل الاستفادة منه


----------



## محمد مطر (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك أخي عبد الرحمن وجزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## ahjm89 (29 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله الف الف خير 
لي عودة بعد مشاهدة الملف


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## lumsat (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Rasha.Sh (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على الملف المفيد


----------



## آغاميلاد (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------

